# INFP Transgender (MtF)



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

TeamPB said:


> So what?
> View attachment 807415


*We can't make wisecracks about your personality type. LOL!!!*:cheers2:


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi @Ally7! Welcome to the forum. Thank you for sharing so much of your experience and depth of pain. I am a cis female and was just reflecting yesterday that I take pleasure in my femininity and it must be very difficult to not have that sort of intrinsic link to one's gender and the satisfaction and joy that come from it. I hate that it has been such a hard road for you but I'm glad that you're here and I'm glad you keep pursuing your most-you self. 



Ally7 said:


> It's hard to make people understand something that threatens the moral foundation they've always had all their lives. It's easier for some people to throw hatred at something they don't fully understand, to fear something unknown or is unfamiliar.


Surprisingly, surprisingly so. Some people get angry and confused when I express that I'm demisexual. It really only means that I don't feel sexual attraction very quickly. For some reason, that is threatening, I guess because it's a new concept. I'm totally baffled. 

Anyway, happy to have you here and looking forward to hearing more from you. Also - Allyrianne is beautiful - did you come up with it?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> *We can't make wisecracks about your personality type. LOL!!!*:cheers2:


Oh, well, what a shame, I truly feel bad for you


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

TeamPB said:


> Oh, well, what a shame, I truly feel bad for you
> View attachment 807417


Is that a self portrait? What happened to your elbows?
*wicked cackle*


----------



## Allyrianne (Jul 29, 2018)

angelfish said:


> Hi @Ally7! Welcome to the forum. Thank you for sharing so much of your experience and depth of pain. I am a cis female and was just reflecting yesterday that I take pleasure in my femininity and it must be very difficult to not have that sort of intrinsic link to one's gender and the satisfaction and joy that come from it. I hate that it has been such a hard road for you but I'm glad that you're here and I'm glad you keep pursuing your most-you self.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there!

First of all, it feels surreal to have several people with the sweetest words to say, partly cause they were a bit elusive from me growing up. Thank you so much for the warm welcome. Sometimes I get upset about being too sad to the point that I resent myself for harboring such feelings like I'm a "victim-of-the-world's-cruelty", and I am aware that people find it repulsive or overly dramatic, or maybe an annoyance. Sometimes I couldn't resist talking about it, though, as all these repressed negative emotions feels like bursting, finding a channel to vent it all out. I'm really grateful, and really amazed by all these kind words, and it made me feel so much better overall.

P.S. Yes, it was a name I came up with like 10 years ago, and it was supposed to be for my niece. I wanted the name; like I spent some time trying to figure out some unique names, and my sister already had another name for her baby so I just thought I'd keep it.

It used to be Angel Azrielle, but then I had some not so happy past with it (but still hopeful), so I thought of another name.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Ally7 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> First of all, it feels surreal to have several people with the sweetest words to say, partly cause they were a bit elusive from me growing up. Thank you so much for the warm welcome. Sometimes I get upset about being too sad to the point that I resent myself for harboring such feelings like I'm a "victim-of-the-world's-cruelty", and I am aware that people find it repulsive or overly dramatic, or maybe an annoyance. Sometimes I couldn't resist talking about it, though, as all these repressed negative emotions feels like bursting, finding a channel to vent it all out. I'm really grateful, and really amazed by all these kind words, and it made me feel so much better overall.


I'm really glad.  And we're all victims of the world's cruelty in some way or another, aren't we? It sounds to me like you got an extra tricky dose in that particular area, and it seems only fair for people to try to be understanding and supportive. I know sometimes others have their own burdens they are shouldering already, and have a hard time taking on any extra pain, but that doesn't make you or your feelings the problem. I'm sorry support was lacking when you were growing up, but I hope you keep finding it more and more. 



> P.S. Yes, it was a name I came up with like 10 years ago, and it was supposed to be for my niece. I wanted the name; like I spent some time trying to figure out some unique names, and my sister already had another name for her baby so I just thought I'd keep it.
> 
> It used to be Angel Azrielle, but then I had some not so happy past with it (but still hopeful), so I thought of another name.


That's lovely, that it was thought up as a gift. It sounds magical and joyful.


----------



## Guajiro (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello @Ally7: , looks like we are cousins (two times)!! :tongue: I am ENFP and I am transgender too (ftm). I finished my transition already but I know how hard the journey is. I wish you never give up, no matter how hard it gets. There is light at the end of the tunnel, so now that you've seen it, don't give up. I don't know how things work in your country but if you ever need to talk don't hesitate! I am new here too. Wellcome : )

Being transgender is hard and there are a lot of obstacles. But at least our personality types are known for embracing their differences and standing up for their rights! Love yourself no matter what stupid people say!!!
PS: my first crush was when I was only 4, so don't feel embarassed haha


----------



## Allyrianne (Jul 29, 2018)

Guajiro said:


> Hello @Ally7: , looks like we are cousins (two times)!! :tongue: I am ENFP and I am transgender too (ftm). I finished my transition already but I know how hard the journey is. I wish you never give up, no matter how hard it gets. There is light at the end of the tunnel, so now that you've seen it, don't give up. I don't know how things work in your country but if you ever need to talk don't hesitate! I am new here too. Wellcome : )
> 
> Being transgender is hard and there are a lot of obstacles. But at least our personality types are known for embracing their differences and standing up for their rights! Love yourself no matter what stupid people say!!!
> PS: my first crush was when I was only 4, so don't feel embarassed haha


Nice to meet you, Guajiro! So happy to hear you've done your transition already! I wish I could do it soon, like really soon. Would you mind if I ask how you feel overall after transition? Any significant changes in life? I really have so many questions. Part of it is anxiety, but certainly 90% of it is excitement. Maybe cause the only men I was truly in love in the past have turned me down with a parting message "if you were just a girl". Maybe that's what partly added to my rather shallow desire to transition sooner, but still, most of it could be that desire to feel a little more comfortable about myself, without that chest-piercing phantom pain whenever I face the mirror, literally. I don't consider myself as dysphoric, though, cause I never even thought of breaking the mirror or just plainly avoiding it, nor have I been really offended when people make "male" remarks or anything related for that matter, just made me feel uncomfortable.

It's so good to find someone who shares the same boat as I mine, and it really is inspiring to hear stories of how you've gone through it. Thank you for the warm welcome, and I hope to hear more from you soon!


----------

